# what is NVIDIA BOOT AGENT 249.0



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

hello ,
I was in my BIOS ASUS Motherboard AMI bios when I looked in the boot order section. When I built the PC I remember that I had the HD , DVD, DVD (Ihave 2 dvd's drives) and FloppyDisk (although I don't have one).

But now I have HD, DVD (only one), Floppy disk and Network: NVIDIA Boot Agent 249.0
I have no option to select my second DVD drive(this has totsally disapperared,although it appears in the drives screen as being a SATA device as is the other DVD and HD)

Anyone know what this is? I have googled it and looked on Nvidia site without an explanation that I can understand.


Thanks Should this entry be there?
I have aN GTX260 Nvidia card amd P11 Phomem 940 Cpu


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's for network boot. It's generally used on think clients so don't worry about it.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

is that THIN clients... I have googled think clients and found nothing,,,,,I had hope to have two dvd's in the boot up sequence but do not have that option now. Should it be in boot up csequence in the BIOS ??

can I add this Pc is connected wireless whereas my other Pc is connect by modem /cat5 cable/router/cat5 cable to other Pc ethernet pc port card thingy---- 
BTY thanks for the reply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes thin clients or corporate PC's on a terminal/server network.
On a normal home PC you can disable network boot.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

hello again wrench97...thanks for the reply...do i disable this in the bios boot sequence ?
If I disable this there , will my second dvd show up again ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt one has to do with the other, usually PXE(Intel) or Nvidia Boot agent is last on the list and the boot sequence never gets to it, I usually do however set it to disabled.

If you swap the data cables on the DVD drives does the problem follow the drive or the data cable/sata port?


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

hello wrench97...I swapped the SATA cables to the DVD drives and the DVD that was not there is now showing but the "original " one is not. So it appears to be SATA cable .
NOTE this is only in the BOOT /Boot settings/Boot Device priority screen . 
>>All devices are recognised in the MAIN MENU.
The Nvidia Boot agent has now gone....I had ENABLED in ADVANCED/ the ONBOARD LAN BOOT ROM ( no idea what this is for) before in a vain hope that it may help my D-link wireless network and I think it must have been then that the Nvidia Boot Agent appeared. It is now DISABLED.

Also in Boot setting Config there is a a setting 
AddOn ROM Display Mode [Force BIOS] or [Keep Current] This is presently set on FORCE BIOS
I hadn't noticed this before. Do yuo know if that is a "correct setting " ?

Trying to see if any setting in the bios is effecting why my nwireless connection will work for 1-3 days then stop and after messing around for a day uninstalling /reinstalling drivers...re-setting the router via the web based configuration screen, releasing DHCP , renewing it etc etc., it suddenly works again.
The mobo ASUS M4N72-E has jumpers for Keyboard /mouse power and USB device wake-up . I don't know if I need to change these ( wireless transmitter is a USB D-Link DWA-140 usb device) yea well not really sure waht these are for except to do with wakingp the Pc...don't know if or when i'd need to use them-

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

leave the wake up settings at the default level, with the dlink cards it's usually the drivers on vista 64. 
Set the force rom to keep current it just displays messages to the screen from the video card Bios rom if there is an issue with the card.

If it didn't take so long to pop up I would say to try a live Linux CD.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

Wrench97...you mean theAddOn ROM Display Mode [Force BIOS] or [Keep Current] ...Set to KEEP CURRENT...yes?

Sorry don't understand this comment "If it didn't take so long to pop up I would say to try a live Linux CD."

Sorry


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Add on rom display set to Keep Current, Force Bios is more or less a diagnostic mode although rarely used or supported.

If the error with the Dlink adapter happened within a couple of hours I would say to use the live CD to see if it repeated under linux if it did then I would say hardware if it did not then software/drivers/OS. But 3 days is along time to be running Linux.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

ok thanks...any idea why I can't see both my dvd players in the BOOT /Boot settings/Boot Device priority screen ...not a big issue but both were there when >I first build PC

thanks again for the help..pity that the Motherboard handbook don't describe things a bit more
i.e Xfuction ..options Enable or Disable........(tell us what it does ao at least what it is for.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But then it wouldn't be cryptic

I would try another Sata cable on the drive or if you have quick boot enabled in the Bios turn it off and see if it detects , just ran into that on another thread, I think the CPU and chipset speeds may be getting to the point where the board is booting faster then it can finish detecting the hardware.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

No it wouldn't be cryptic 
I have swapped the SATA cable and turned off Quick boot-up but no success.

The BIOS recognises the HD and 2 DVD's I have . I can see them on the POST Screen, and in the main BIOS menu, also in BOOT/BOOT SETTINGS/ CDROM DRIVES...both DVD's are there, and I can choose the boot sequence from available devices.

It's just that when I go in to BOOT DEVICE PRIORITY there is the HD, and which ever DVD I have chosen in BOOT/BOOT SETTINGS/ CDROM DRIVES , and FLOPPY to choose from ...I know when I first built this there wer 4 option (now only max of 3) namely HD, DVD, DVD,and Floppy.

I have NOT updated the BIOS as the last updates seemed not to have any signifigance.
I guess I am just curious as to why the fourth option has suddenly disapearred 
:-?
In the Power section I have ACPI 2.0 support which is [DISABLE]
and ACPI APCI support [ENABLED] which I assume is right ?

in AI TWEAKER / SATA SPREAD SPECTRUM is set to [DISABLED] other option being [LINEAR DOWN] which again I guess is ok ?

thanks again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually in the device priority menu the CD Rom setting will be for either CD drive that has a bootable disk in it.


----------



## REMA (Mar 25, 2006)

ok...originally it showed both in there and i could put the Optitare as second and the Samsung as third or visa-versa (HD being first) and fourth was Floppy Drive which i don't have 
Just odd that the full range of options have gone
anyway thanks once again for the advice
have a good weekend


----------

